# Bachmann HO questions



## Eric (Sep 15, 2011)

Greetings, One and All,

First, I am new here, and I know very little specifically regarding model trains. I have an electronics background, so that will hopefully help.

I bought a Bachmann Cargo King train set to use with my young sons. I have since bought a sufficient number of cars that the engine does not pull them well at all, probably about a total of 15. Can I just buy another engine to use in combination with the other engine? It would seem like not, since I would be providing half of the current (or would it be voltage) to each of the engines, or drawing twice the original power. Perhaps the controller is sufficient to account for that (doubtful)? I will have more questions in time, I imagine.

Thank you for any help you can offer,

Eric


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Running 2 engines together is tricky! The gearing is usually different and if they ain'r geared same, they'll just push or drag creating stress on motors and gears thus no real traction power. If its just the ol' cheapy pancake motor style ( only 2 axles run ), I say save up and get an new Bachmann engine. Its all wheel drive,cheap, quite running and pull good.Also, Athearn's RTR line is good. Prices are between $60-$90 depending on the engine and hobby shop, and are the great ones for the price. Atlas and Kato ain't no cheaper, but, are better in every aspect.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Eric,
Yes your going to out do the kit transformer or DCC unit???
That's the next part of the question is it DC or DCC powered?
Does it have Bachmann EZ DCC controlling it or just a DC transformer?
If it's DCC then the upgrade will be substantial.
Like a Digitrax Zephyr DCC controller (LINK), also any new engines need to be DCC.
If it's DC then you will just need a new transformer like a MRC Tech 4 LINK) will do the trick, and your new engines can either be DC or DCC, they both will work.
The problem that "The Tyco Man" was trying to point out, would not be much of a problem with the engine that you currently run, it's not an old pancake motored dinosaur. All of the newer diesels tend to be geared rather closely, get another Bachmann engine and you be fine. You might get a little push and pull between a pair of engines, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Eric (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Bachmann questions*

Thank you both for your help. I have some research to do, for sure!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Eric,
I have four seperate HO loops of Bachmann EZ track. All of my locos are also Bachmann.
One of them is used to pull 13 freight cars and it does it easily. One of them is used to pull 14 freight cars on a seperate loop and it also does it easily.
I also have a pair of Bachmann Spectrum locos lashed tail-to-tail that are pulling 14 big, long Walthers Amtrak cars easily.
I think there are two important things to consider: 1) quality of the loco, along with condition of the track, and 2) quality of the transformer and the amount of 12V DC current it supplies the track.
I have 4 seperate current drops on the Amtrak circuit because it's 390" around. That's over 32 feet of track!
Hope this input helps.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The little bachmann transformers are rated at about 500ma which is 1/2 an amp. That is only enough to power one engine at a time. The spectrum transformer is 3/4 of an amp which is better but still not good enough for 2 engines. I know I tried and I could get about 5 minutes on 1/2 throttle and about a minute of full throttle before it would trip the internal breaker. If you are going to go with DC and want to run multiple engines you are going to have to invest in a better controler like the ones offered by MRC and others.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey is spot on regarding transformer power.
I'm using an MRC Tech 3 3500 to run my double loco Bachmann Spectrums around the big oval. No sweat!
I also have MRC Tech 4's for the other loops. Great performance with no overheating issues whatsoever.
Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I use two MRC 7000 and an MRC Master Controller II. The MRC 7000 puts out enough juice to run two Athearn DD40 at a time. I have the dual motor ones, that is equivalent to 4 smaller locomotives. The thing never gets hot. Nice part is that they output sound too. I bought mine off of EBay. Here is a link to one. http://www.reynaulds.com/products/MRC/7000.aspx


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

tk,
It was your solid endorsement of MRC products that caused me to purchase three of them within the last month.
They are really quality!
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

raleets said:


> tk,
> It was your solid endorsement of MRC products that caused me to purchase three of them within the last month.
> They are really quality!
> Thanks,
> Bob


No problem. I have never had an issue with MRC hobby products.


----------



## Rookie2008 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi guys im new here an looking for some help please. I know this is a old thread but I like to ask a question that may have been answered but still unclear to me. I am using the controller from my bachmann silver series spectrum. I would like to add a 2nd loco to the train. The one I want to add is a DC loco. Will that train run on my track with the bachmann spectrum? Thanks guys.


Mark


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Mark welcome to the forum. Yes that controller will run two locomotive. It is best if the two locos are the same as they will be closer in speed. After you have broken in the new loco, test run them and if they are close to the same speed you can run them together. Put the faster on in front.


----------



## Rookie2008 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks southern for the prompt reply. So being one loco is a bachmann spectrum an the other is DC I have nothing to worry about except what you posted above.... correct. Thanks again for your help. 


Mark


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Is the Spectrum DC? I may have got this one wrong. both need to be DC or DCC to run together. There is an exception to that , but I do not recommend it.


----------



## Rookie2008 (Dec 27, 2013)

Looking at the train I do believe it's says just bachmann spectrum. I do not remember it saying DC. It's the Amtrak patriot addition. I will have to confirm.


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Rookie2008 said:


> Looking at the train I do believe it's says just bachmann spectrum. I do not remember it saying DC. It's the Amtrak patriot addition. I will have to confirm.


The Amtrak F40PH that was included in the Bachmann Patriot set from ten or so years ago IS a conventional DC locomotive. The set also included three amfleet passenger cars.


----------



## Rookie2008 (Dec 27, 2013)

Correct


----------



## CRS (Apr 17, 2017)

Bachmann HO questions:
I have a Bachmann E-Z Command Control Center on ti there is a port that says From DC controller. Can I use a Power Supply in this port to run Remote Switch's? If not what do I need to run the Remote Switch


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Bachmann controllers*

I don't have one of these, but what I have of a layout is built from two Bachmann E-Z Track DC "starter sets". There is a PDF of the instructions online:

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/images/E-Z_Command_instructions.pdf

My reading of it is that the "From DC Controller" port is for a mode that allows a separate throttle for a non-DCC locomotive using the kind of DC controller that comes with Bachmann starter sets. On Bachmann DC controllers (I have two) there are a pair of push-in connectors labelled "Accessories 16VAC". These are what power your turnouts. I can't tell from the pictures online whether the E-Z Command Controller has these or not.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

No, you cannot use the Bachmann DCC system to
power your turnouts or any other accessories. 

You can use an old DC power pack or AC transformer
to power your turnouts. Many of us use obsolete
wall warts. You'll want one that has an output of
around 10 to 15 volts AC or DC. Twin coil turnout
motors can use either. Stall motors require DC.
All wall warts have
a label that shows input and output voltages and
whether AC or DC. If you
won't have any, visit any flea market. There usually
are several vendors offering these for less than 10.00.

Don


----------



## CRS (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you for the help. 
I picked up a power pack for $15.00 they work fine now:appl:


----------

